# My new Car **now with pics**



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

The Golf finally went today, and in the end i went for something completely different (almost went back to a 225 TT)

I've always fancied a Scoob (think it's the Essex in me on my Dads side of the family !) i have been looking for a few months now and found this one on tuesday and picked it up today from the West Mids dealer who i might add made it the easiest and most pleasureable car buying experience i have had to date.

Its a MY05 STI with the Prodrive pack in WR blue with gold wheels, was looking for a black or silver one but if you are going to be a rally slag you might as well go the whole hog :lol:

Any how its completely different to anything I've owned before and so far i really like it, the drive is rock hard and is a bit too much for long motorway journeys, any more than 80 mph for a sustained period any you start losing fillings, grip is good as well and it really does go where you point it although i don't think the Bridgestone RE070's are suited to the current weather conditions . The power delivery is aggressive but has very little below 3k

So all in all with its scoops,wing and bulges i think im going to have alot more fun with this


































































PS mudflaps yah or nah ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Loks nice from the back but what about a few better pics


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks really good.

IMHO lose the mudflaps as they're a tad OTT, but apart from that it looks smart & you'll for sure enjoy it.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Tony, it looks a beast! My ex-girlfriend's dad had a 310bhp STi Wagon and boy was that fast, they are animals! You just get yourself some shares in Shell now, 'cos you're gonna need them! HERE is a thread I posted in 2003. 

Good luck with it, lose the flaps IMO, and ignore all the scooby bashers who no doubt will be along very soon with their 'shopping trolly' comments..


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice one mate, glad you got got a new motor sorted at last. Look forward to seeing at the next LEEk meeting 

dave_uk


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Loks nice from the back but what about a few better pics


Will try that was a mobile pic in poor light


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Nice car Tony 

I've always had a sneaky admiration for Scooby's...love the burble you get from the exhaust.

Undoubtedly going to be more fun than the VW.

I'm sure you could do better with pics - please :wink:

Dave


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Much better than a golf. I like the colour even though I'm not a blue fan. Flaps - nagh!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Tony,

Love it! i dont think the flaps look to OTT to be honest, and i cant wait to see it in the flesh.

Looks like a beast. What sort of power has it got at the moment? and when you getting it remapped? :lol:

Enjoy.

Chris

PS more pics please


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Can i have a go? :twisted:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> Tony,
> 
> Love it! i dont think the flaps look to OTT to be honest, and i cant wait to see it in the flesh.
> 
> ...


At the moment its should be about 305 bhp and about 310lb/ft (standard Prodrive figures), a remap and a miltek will take it to about 330-340 bhp/torque, although for the time being its going to stay as is 

Thanks for the kind comments wasn't sure what the reaction would be


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Can i have a go? :twisted:


Can i have a go in yours :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Thanks for the kind comments wasn't sure what the reaction would be


Kind comments are all you want to hear when you've got a new car. Being the nice bloke that I am, I'll refrain from telling you that I think it's a heap of shite.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Did I say that out loud? :roll:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Widget said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the kind comments wasn't sure what the reaction would be
> ...


The Subaru may well be fast and handle well, but it is indeed a pile of Jap crap.

It is an ugly bugger and WTF is the silly rear spoiler thingy all about. :? I am quite sure that if a rear spoiler is required, it only needs to be a fraction of the size. 

Verdict: Comedy car


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

vagman said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


I did'nt buy it for its looks :lol: , i wanted something that was exciting to drive with a bit of edge that could take some high mileage and abuse having done the VAG thing for the last 5 years I fancied a change  time will tell i guess


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Not my cup of Darjeeling but they are very fast aren`t they!

Not too keen on the mudflaps personally.

Enjoy standing on petrol station forecourts do you? :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

To sharpen the looks I would recommend 2 minor mods: 
1) Removing mud flaps
2) Taking the wheels to http://www.lap-tab.co.uk/ and getting them changed to antracite: you wouldn't believe the difference it would make.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

excellent choice BAMTT, i remember my friend had one of the first scooby's back in 1999 and it was just phenomenal, every time i was in it i had a childish grin on my facy from the speed - deffo what drivings all about!!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Performance certainly.. agree with comments about mudflaps and alloys.
You don't buy an Imprezza for looks or interior comforts.

Enjoy the change from VAG cars. 8)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

zedman said:


> excellent choice BAMTT, every time i was in it i had a childish grin on my facy from the speed - deffo what drivings all about!!


What he said, I had a classic Impreza before my TT and nearly bought an '03 STi PPP but after testing it I knew I would loose my license :twisted: and the people at Shell knew me by name.

Leave the flaps on, you may as well have the full rally slag appearance. Enjoy it. The Bridgestones are not wonderful in the wet but amazing in the dry. Try Goodyear GSD3 as the Bridgestones won't last long.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Plenty of driving thrills, plenty of motoring bills.

You'll enjoy it for the damp winter months as a 100% driving machine. When you are not 'at it' - on the motorways, around town etc, you'll miss the Golf more.

But I guess you already thought all that through.

Ignore the detractors. It's not really my cup of tea and that's why I don't drive one. But I can appriciate its' finer qualities.

So enjoy.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

True on the mway front Gary, i have been travelling about 15 mph slower than i did in the Golf prolly not a bad thing, plus i have noticed that above 3500 rpm it seems to develop a fuel leak  :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ah just found this thread .....and as i type this youve just told me about it :?

Something extra to look forward to at the next meet  :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh yeah forgot to say!

 I love your flaps


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

It has been de-flapped :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Very nice Tony - looking forward to seeing in. 
Not been on the forum much lately. Fricking work getting in the way :evil:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nando said:


> Very nice Tony - looking forward to seeing in.
> Not been on the forum much lately. Fricking work getting in the way :evil:


Work eh right pain in the arse


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Nice (deflapped) motor [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Guess you'll be cruising Southend Pier with the Essex Scoobynet crews? :wink:

So, when you taking it out on a track day?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

chip said:


> Nice (deflapped) motor [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Guess you'll be cruising Southend Pier with the Essex Scoobynet crews? :wink:
> 
> So, when you taking it out on a track day?


Thanks

Probably not

When i can afford the petrol


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Only just read this thread mate, very nice looking motor, how mean do those tyres look!! What are they?

Have you had chance to give it a good blast yet? Whats your initial thoughts?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks Mikey  they are the Bridgestone RE070 and are best in dry and warm conditions the sidewalls are v.stiff and they tramline a fair bit (quite common I'm told) grip is generally good although it can bite if you are not paying full attention

Its certainly had a few good blasts 1400 miles and a lot of petrol in less than 3 weeks its seem to getting better, although this may be due to its 4500 miles the previous owner did in the 16 months he had it,

I have noticed that the ECU must learn v.quickly as if you drive it like an old git it performs like one :?

Anyway as i said on your thread I am really enjoying it even if its a challenge for all the local Boy racers

Mrs B on the other hand won't be seen dead in it, and upon seeing it in the flesh for the first time (and she dosen' t normally swear !) said what the f!"k have you bought and what the hell is that on the back of it :lol:

Overall its a big [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Thanks Mikey  they are the Bridgestone RE070 and are best in dry and warm conditions the sidewalls are v.stiff and they tramline a fair bit (quite common I'm told) grip is generally good although it can bite if you are not paying full attention
> 
> Its certainly had a few good blasts 1400 miles and a lot of petrol in less than 3 weeks its seem to getting better, although this may be due to its 4500 miles the previous owner did in the 16 months he had it,
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Excellent :wink: Is she related to my missus :?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

So mate, you planning on any mods? Or does the missus read this? :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> So mate, you planning on any mods? Or does the missus read this? :?


I think a trip to powerstation in the not to distant future is on :twisted: just spent the the entire day playing with the porter cable the car looks stunning now will try and post some pics tomorrow

and get the whitelines, new alloys, shortshift, etc etc

Actually what do you have in the ICE dept , i have the Subaru transistor radio  :lol:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I've got an 12" Rockford Fosgate DVC Punch Sub running of a 240Watt Mono RF Amp, then I've put the Focal 165V (slimlines) in all 4 doors, these are running of the JL Audio 300/4 (Slash series). The rear speakers needed some metal work taking out of the door to get these bad boys in as they are bigger than the OEM ones.

These are all running off an Alpine headunit with iPod link, not a bad head unit but to be honest, I would like to upgrade to a Becker.

I've spent many, many hours on my sound system and it's now at a level I'm happy with, took some doing!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

MikeyB said:


> I've got an 12" Rockford Fosgate DVC Punch Sub running of a 240Watt Mono RF Amp, then I've put the Focal 165V (slimlines) in all 4 doors, these are running of the JL Audio 300/4 (Slash series). The rear speakers needed some metal work taking out of the door to get these bad boys in as they are bigger than the OEM ones.
> 
> These are all running off an Alpine headunit with iPod link, not a bad head unit but to be honest, I would like to upgrade to a Becker.
> 
> I've spent many, many hours on my sound system and it's now at a level I'm happy with, took some doing!!


And no money left? :lol: 
I dont normally like these things, but its certainly giving me twitch somewhere. Nice car.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Just noticed these http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=81445

Offer him Â£120.... I paid Â£160 for mine even though they retail at Â£220ish...

Absolute best speakers on the market for the Impreza without spending Â£500!!


----------

